# Your favourite bands thread:



## Grogshla (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey there everyone.
Not sure if this has been done but I think we should pay some respect to our favourite bands. Who are they????!!!!!
Mine are:
Metallica (up to the black album)
Scorpions
Iron Maiden
Black Sabbath
Sepultura
Megadeth
Testament
Nirvana
Gunners
Children of Bodom
Pink Floyd
Pantera
Immortal
Dimmu Borgir
Old man's child
Ozzy
Motorhead
Symphony X
Yngwie Malmsteen
Gypsy Kings

Toooo many.


----------



## NATHAN93 (Mar 15, 2011)

Parkwaydrive
Mettalica 
Hand of mercy
The ghost inside 
Deez nuts
Can't believe I forgot Nirvana and the offspring my god


----------



## snakeman478 (Mar 15, 2011)

NIRVANA. Greatest band of all time. others include foo fighters, soundgarden, metallica, sepultura, soulfly, mayhem, greenday, offspring, grinspoon, frenzal rhomb, magis dirt, powderfinger, static x, actually all kinds of music except country and western


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 15, 2011)

bliss n eso, hilltop hoods, pez, thundamentals, the herd

just thought i'd chuck in some aussie hiphop


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 15, 2011)

right on!!!
Cool stuff keep it coming


----------



## Tornacade (Mar 15, 2011)

mine are:
Marilyn Manson
Burzum
Dragon Force
Mayhem
Immortal
Dimmu Borgir (Early albums only)
Borknagar
Satanic War Master
Uruk-Hai
Old Funeral
Dark Funeral
Cradle of Filth (Early albums only)
Marduk
Graveland
Iron Maiden
Twisted Sister
ABBA (Guilty pleasure :$)
Blind Guardian
Gamma Ray
Amon Amarth
All That Remains
Darkthrone
Cannibal Corpse
Dr. Acula
Dream Evil
Obituary
Gorgoroth
Guns n Roses
Hollywood Undead
Kamelot
Kataklysm
Nine Inch Nails
Nokturnal Mortum
Tyr
Trivium
Placebo
David Bowie
The Beatles
The Doors
Led Zeppelin
Van Halen
Pink Floyd
Jimi Hendrix
Motorhead
Blue Cheer
Black Sabbath


----------



## James..94 (Mar 15, 2011)

Alter Bridge
Creed 
Apocalyptica
Dream Theater
Bullet for my valentine
All that remains
A day to remember
Anthrax
Avenged Sevenfold
Black Sabbath
The Blackout
Cradle of filth
Disturbed
Dragon Force
Guns n' roses
Iron Maiden
John Petrucci
The Mayfield 4
METALLICA!!!
Motley Crue
Norma Jean
Opeth
Pantera
Porcupine Tree
Rise Against
Rob Zombie
Skillet
Slayer
Slash
Testament
Three Days Grace
Underoath


----------



## AshMan (Mar 15, 2011)

mine are:
obituary
morbid angel
exodus
carcass
megadeth
AC/DC
venom
black sabbath
gamma bomb
municipal waste
cannibal corpse
and many more and i'll probably look back at this later and go AAHH, cant believe i forgot ... but at the moment my mind is blank lol


----------



## guzzo (Mar 15, 2011)

The Highway Men, Johnny Cash,John Fogerty, Steve Earl and Justin Bieber


----------



## cleobhp (Mar 15, 2011)

AC/DC Bon Scott era and Back in Black
Gunners
Nirvana
Pink Floyd
Iron Maiden
The Cult
Dead kennedys
Green Day
Off Spring
The Angels


----------



## Rach85 (Mar 15, 2011)

Led Zeppelin
Deep Purple
Black Sabbath
The Beatles
Thr Rolling stones
Pink Floyd
ACDC
Nirvana
Neil Young
Iron Maiden
The Doors
Metallica
Jethro Tull
Johhny Cash
CCR
And on and on and on.... lol


----------



## Tristan (Mar 15, 2011)

Tool
A Perfect Circle
Ashes Divide
Pusifer
Nine Inch Nails
Queens of the stone age
RadioHead
The Pixies 
The Strokes
Architecture in Helsinki
Muse
Whitlams
Incubus
Metalica
ACDC
Deftones
Death Cab For Cutie
Fredric Chopin
Smashing Pumpkins
Mozart
and much much much more


i listen to anything that I'm in the mood for i have close to 300GB of music Tool is my absolute favorite tho


----------



## Defective (Mar 15, 2011)

Green Day
Hilltop Hoods
The Sex Pistols
Alice Cooper
The Living End
Nazarite Vow
From first to last
as i lay dying
the getaway plan
underoath
story of the year
Dead kitten parade
Simple Plan
Blink 182
Anberlin
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Owl City
Adam Lambert
The Ramones
The audreys
Linkin Park

My absolute faves are though Alice,Green Day and Linkin Park. they all have a range of music to suit my every mood.


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine are:-
AC/DC
Guns n Roses
Nirvana
Steppen Wolf
Queen
Salmonella Dub
Bob Marley
Rammstein
The Doors
and heaps more but i cant think of them at the moment lol


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 15, 2011)

My Ipod


----------



## hugsta (Mar 15, 2011)

Jannico said:


> My Ipod


 
I prefer mine to be honest.


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Mar 15, 2011)

Slipknot
Lamb of god
Parkway drive
Murderdolls
Nirvana
Rammstein


----------



## Wildcall (Mar 15, 2011)

Nightwish, blindspott, breaking Benjamin, Flyleaf, 

just to name a few I just can't stop listening to them at the moment!!!


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

Can't beat Guns and Roses baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AshMan (Mar 15, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> Can't beat Guns and Roses baby!!!!!!!!!



hmm, its just a shame the fans mean nothing to Axl Rose as he is completly blinded by his own ego. even today when they guy can bearly sing any more and looks like a sad clown with saggy skin and a failed attempt at a beard he thinks he's king of the world and can keep the fans waiting aslong as he wants before he goes on stage. Guns and Roses were a great band and Appetite For Destruction is a great album that made a huge impact on the face of music forever, theres no denying that really. its just a shame Axl is who he is


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah you're right, at their concert a few years ago we were waiting til 2 am for them to come on stage, it was a little rude but kept the night going longer, I just love their music!!!!


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 15, 2011)

Beck - if you're looking for something good to listen to try his album, Guero. My favourite album EVERRR.
Bob Marley
The Eagles
FAITH NO MORE!
Metallica
Architecture in Helsinki
James Blunt 
Prodigy
Cat Stevens
Creedence and John Fogerty
Bruce Springsteen
RHCP
The Scott Pilgrim Soundtrack (not a band but worth mentioning)
Meat Loaf
AC/DC
GORILLAZ!


----------



## AshMan (Mar 15, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> Yeah you're right, at their concert a few years ago we were waiting til 2 am for them to come on stage, it was a little rude but kept the night going longer, I just love their music!!!!



yeah, i can understand that lol, i love appetite for destruction. its truely a brilliant album


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

November Rain!!!! The guitar, The flute, The vocals!!! what a perfect song!


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 16, 2011)

I love Nirvana!, I thought I was a Seattle Grunge Boy back in the day. I like a whole heap of different things so I get my yearly fix come big day out time. Rammestein were totally amazing (live) yet again.


----------



## Bradchip (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm all over the place really. Anything from Sarah Blasko to Pungent Stench. 

I do know a few people that only listen to the one type of music...and I'm not really sure how they do it. 

Let's start with the aussie bands first...

The Meanies
Cosmic Psychos
The Quickening
Dick Nasty
Laceration Mantra
Walsh Street Cop Killers
Downtime
Frenzal
Peabody 
Hoodoo Gurus
Beanflipper
Pangaea
Tumbleweed
Wellingtons
Sarah Blasko


Overseas stuff...
The Muffs
Propagandhi
Bad Religion
Acid Bath
Skanners
The Battalion
Cephalic Carnage
Circle Jerks
Eyehategod
Cathedral
Macabre
J Church
Bracket
Exit 13
Fishbone
Weezer
Two Man Advantage
DOA
Venomous Concept
Tankard
Superchunk
REM
Ministry (the old stuff anyway)
KMFDM
Salome
Samael
Pungent Stench
Part Chimp
Screeching Weasel
Church of Misery
Sick of it All


----------



## guff_man (Mar 16, 2011)

It's too early so I'll forget heaps but here's a very short list. 

Led Zeppelin 
The offspring
Tool
Metallica
Monster magnet
Black sabbath
System of a down

There's too many to even think of really


----------



## SYNeR (Mar 16, 2011)

Tool
Radiohead
Sigur Ros
Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Battles
ISIS
Anything John Zorn related..


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dark Funeral
(old) MetallicA
God Dethroned
Naglfar
Astriaal
Immortal
Slayer
SYL
Marduk

(non metal)
Dire Straits
Foo Fighters
Pearl Jam
RICHARD CHEESE!!


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL i am suprised to see a fair bit of Black Metal. It is Awesome!!!!! Good work!! Blehhh


----------



## buck (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooiiilllsssssss, Ooooiiiillllllssssss, Ooooiiiiiillllllllssssss. Sorry just love the Oils, always have, always will!!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 16, 2011)

Tornacade said:


> mine are:
> Marilyn Manson
> Burzum
> Dragon Force
> ...


 
And you're only 14??? Nice! 

Just off the top of my head.....

Cradle of Filth
Megadeth
Iron Maiden
Therion
Nightwish
Dimmu Borgir
Nightwish
Metallica
Black Sabbath
Mercyful Fate
Type O Negative
Within Temptation
Leaves Eyes
The Vision Bleak
Lacrimosa
Ozzy
Rhapsody
Immortal
Marduk
Pantera


----------



## sarcastocrat (Mar 16, 2011)

In no particular order;

Slipknot
Mudvayne
System of a Down
Placebo
Orgy
A Perfect Circle
The Beatles
Bush
No Doubt
Garbage
Metallica
Il Nino
Incubus
Korn
Led Zeppelin
Live
Marilyn Manson
The Offspring
RAMMSTEIN (most favourite ever - Wish they would come back to AUS very soon)
Smashing Pumpkins
Primus


----------



## leviathan (Mar 16, 2011)

iron maiden
danzig
rainbow
dio (r.i.p)
mastodon
manowar
nightwish
the doors
black label society
alice in chains
sabbath
zeppelin
children of bodom
creedence clear water revival
pantera
down
dream theatre
hellyeah
skid row
machine head
metallica
ahh i dont no theres way more lol.. up the irons!!!


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 16, 2011)

omg how could i forget Ronnie J Dio. A great front man and a great human being


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 16, 2011)

hmm, had propagandhi on repeat for teh past few weeks, so atm its them!!

good music for cranky people!


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Mar 16, 2011)

hmm, ATM some white stripes, cage the elephant and sometimes some stuff from tim minchin


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dethklok anyone??

Hey Grogshla, maybe you should ask the mods for a BM forum section haha.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 16, 2011)

> Laceration Mantra





> Astriaal



Played with those bands! 
They are awesome!


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 16, 2011)

shortstuff61 said:


> Dethklok anyone??
> 
> Hey Grogshla, maybe you should ask the mods for a BM forum section haha.


 
LOL that would be awesome haha


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jannico, what band do you play in?
Astriaal are easily my fav Aussie band.
I forgot to mention Destroyer666 and Psycroptic in my favourites too.
Some of you guys might like Gospel of The Horns too? I know most of those guys, I shared a place with Cos' (singer/bass) girlfriend for nearly three years. Not huge fan of them actually, but everyone seems to love them...


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm in Hypoxia and Icaris Complex, thinking about cutting back the music though to focus on uni, animals, and my other bands. 

Psycroptic's Scepter of the Ancients is one of best death metal albums of all time.


----------



## SarahFH (Mar 16, 2011)

My favourite bands would have to be:

Tool
36 crazy fists
parkway drive
lamb of god
rob zombie
Leonardo's bride
the horrorpops
lacuna coil
static-X
Stone sour
dog fashion disco (now polkadot cadaver)
placebo
a perfect circle
tracy chapman
Karnivool
disturbed
breaking benjamin
peaches
monster magnet
M.I.A
Kittie
florence and the machine
cat stevens


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Mar 17, 2011)

The Pixies- Fav band for the last 15 years, Surfer Rosa the album of my teenage years awesome

Dirty Three- for chilling

Flaming Lips- for wierdout goodness

Magic Dirt/Tool/Mark of Cain- For rockn


----------



## JungleG (Mar 17, 2011)

*FAITH NO MORE*

The. Best. Ever. 

2nd to that would be audioslave/soundgarden..... Chris Cornell is a legend!


----------



## AshMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Jannico said:


> I'm in Hypoxia and Icaris Complex, thinking about quitting the latter though to focus on uni, animals, and my other bands.
> 
> Psycroptic's Scepter of the Ancients is one of best death metal albums of all time.



NO WAY YOUR IN ICARIS COMPLEX?!?, dude, this is so weird. im mates with toby lol, i met him at a new years eve party


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Lol I was meant to go to that party haha. 
I ended up get wasted near my place though.


----------



## phoebe (Mar 20, 2011)

shortstuff61 said:


> Dethklok anyone??



Bahaha brilliant. The theme song is currently my ring tone.

A select few of my favs
Opeth
Devin Townsend
Strapping Young Lad
Nightwish
Dimmu Borgir
Soilwork
Katatonia
Funeral
Porcupine Tree
Amon Amarth
Machine Head
LORD
Times of Grace
etc


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 20, 2011)

Yihhaaa
Lots of metal fans on the forums. Keep it real


----------



## phoebe (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, and this guy:

[video=youtube;LKR0RJ7E8Bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKR0RJ7E8Bc&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Smithers (Mar 20, 2011)

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 20, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Smashing Pumkins


 
I played a Billy Corgan Fender Strat last year. It was a very cool axe!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 20, 2011)

its sad that i know so many if these bands without listening to metal, i guess you pick stuff up when most if your school mates are metal heads


few more to add to the aussie hiphop side of things:
horrorshow
dialectrix
spit syndicate
llly
hyjak and torcha
mantra
pegz

and for you metal heads, some bands local to my area:
executor
demonic tempest (their bassist taught me guitar a while back)
netherealm ( i know the lead singer well, he is a family friend)


----------



## Smithers (Mar 20, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> I played a Billy Corgan Fender Strat last year. It was a very cool axe!



I had to sell my 80's kramer to pay some bills last yr and am spewing I don't have an electric just a Washburn acoustic/electric but not the same. Billy's a very under rated artist imo.


----------



## Virides (Mar 20, 2011)

Tool
Cog (Australia)

Could list them all, but Tool and Cog are honorable mentions.

I like pretty much anything, but all time favourite has to be Tool.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 21, 2011)

am i the only hiphop listener brave enough to admit it?....well....aussie hiphop anyways


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 21, 2011)

Homeless Yellow
Orgone
Death
Visceral Bleeding


----------



## Virides (Mar 21, 2011)

Could say there is a trend - If you like rock/metal you are into reptiles


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 23, 2011)

Virides said:


> Could say there is a trend - If you like rock/metal you are into reptiles


 
seems to be the case so far!!!


----------



## mattmc (Mar 23, 2011)

One dayers - (Horrorshow, Spit Syndicate, The Tongue)
Hilltop
BnE
M-Phazes
Muph & Plutonic
Illy (Illy)
Dialectrix
Urthboy
Atmosphere
Murs
Aesop Rock
Jurassic 5
The Roots ( collabing with John Legend is ....legen....wait for it...DARY)!
RZA and the Wu-Tang
and non Hip Hop

Powderfinger
The Doors
QOTSA
Them Crooked Vultures
Incubus
LP
Santana (SEEING FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
Joe Bonamassa
Stevie Ray Vaughn (R.I.P)
AC/DC
The Bloodhoung Gang
Dropkick Murphys
Gorillaz
Metallica
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Rise Against




yeah!


----------



## Seru1 (Mar 26, 2011)

KISS (I am such a huge KISS Fan it borders on ridiculous.)
Motley Crue
Twisted Sister
Danger Danger
Vinnie Vincent Invasion
Slaughter
Cinderella 
Poison
Def Leppard
Alice Cooper
Van Halen
Dio
W.A.S.P
Cinderella
Warrant
Weird Al Yankovic
Michael Jackson


----------



## damian83 (Mar 26, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> bliss n eso, hilltop hoods, pez, thundamentals, the herd
> 
> just thought i'd chuck in some aussie hiphop


 
anyone heard of river city projects, from brissy, they tried aus hip hip early on and sounded really good
all aus hip hop
metallica
nirvana
offspring
greenday
foo fighters
art vs science
citizen cope
disturbed
ill nino
karnivool
korn
mudvayne
rage against the machine
rise against
skrillex


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 26, 2011)

AUSHERP said:


> Yeah you're right, at their concert a few years ago we were waiting til 2 am for them to come on stage, it was a little rude but kept the night going longer, I just love their music!!!!



I saw him a few years ago and he couldnt have put on a better show. Maybe he knew i was going hahaha


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jannico said:


> I'm in Hypoxia and Icaris Complex, thinking about cutting back the music though to focus on uni, animals, and my other bands.
> 
> Psycroptic's Scepter of the Ancients is one of best death metal albums of all time.


 
I do really like this album (especially Colour of Sleep and ...Winds' Breath and Dragon's fire) but I don't play guitar or anything so I don't have great insight to the album the way a musican would be able to appreciate it, but seeing them live a heap of times I gather it's highly complex! Just listened to some Icaris Complex and I like it. Listened to a few tracks, are you guys an instrumental band or were they just demos without vocals yet? If it's fast and melodic there's a fair chance I'll like it.



phoebe said:


> Bahaha brilliant. The theme song is currently my ring tone.



Nice! 
My male Spencer's Monitor is named "Scrambles"
After the hurricane Nathan Explosion named, in the episode where he is govenor!
And female Spencer's "Whiplash" obviously for the tail whipping and after the old MetallicA song.


----------



## Smithy09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Blimey, it's not a wonder there is such a stereotype on us herpies... There is a lot of the hard stuff in there... I am going to mix it up with something a little more easier on the ear. Not that there is anything wrong with the more alternative music of course..

Coldplay
Oasis
The Verve
U2
Arctic Monkeys
REM
Among many more I can't currently think of.


----------



## damian83 (Mar 26, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> am i the only hiphop listener brave enough to admit it?....well....aussie hiphop anyways



no mate far from it im with ya


----------



## dreamkiller (Mar 26, 2011)

yea pretty much...




Rach85 said:


> Led Zeppelin
> Deep Purple
> Black Sabbath
> The Beatles
> ...


----------



## phoebe (Mar 28, 2011)

shortstuff61 said:


> Nice!
> My male Spencer's Monitor is named "Scrambles"
> After the hurricane Nathan Explosion named, in the episode where he is govenor!
> And female Spencer's "Whiplash" obviously for the tail whipping and after the old MetallicA song.



Haha Scrambles. Love it 
I wish I had named my intergrade William Murderface. It would suit him so well!
P.S. I bought season 3 today


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 30, 2011)

Excellent. Have you seen it? I like it but still like season 2 the best...
Also I have a Diamond Python named "King Diamond" 
(I'm not actually into them, but the name fits pretty well)


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 30, 2011)

Body Count 
Metallica 
Rem
Red Hot Chilli Peppers 
Bloodhound Gang 
Nirvana 
Gun and Roses ( slash days ) 
ACDC 
many others


----------



## ashisnothereman (Mar 30, 2011)

TOOL
Porcupine Tree
Deftones
Avenged Sevenfold

Eminem
D12
Dre

too rattle off a few.


----------



## AshMan (Mar 30, 2011)

Seru1 said:


> KISS (I am such a huge KISS Fan it borders on ridiculous.)
> Motley Crue
> Twisted Sister
> Danger Danger
> ...



Wow, awesome to see some old glam/hair metal coming up  my parents took me to see alice cooper supported by twisted sister when i was 9 and motley crue when i was 11. I still remeber those 2 concerts like it was yestarday, needless to say, my young mind was quite corrupted lol. i thought it was awesome when they chopped alice's head off


----------



## MathewB (Mar 30, 2011)

AC/DC
The Who
Metallica (Not much haha)
The Beatles
The Rolling Stones
Jimi Hendrix
CCR
Eric Clapton (Cream etc.)
Kaiser Chiefs
Oasis
Nirvana
Queen
R.E.M.
Tenacious D


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 30, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> am i the only hiphop listener brave enough to admit it?....well....aussie hiphop anyways



No, I like all underground hip-hop, going to see MF DOOM on Sunday at the Espy in St Kilda, I don't supoose anyone else is?


----------



## phoebe (Mar 30, 2011)

shortstuff61 said:


> Excellent. Have you seen it? I like it but still like season 2 the best...
> Also I have a Diamond Python named "King Diamond"
> (I'm not actually into them, but the name fits pretty well)



I haven't seen it yet. I was forbidden to watch it until later this afternoon 'cause my mate wants to watch it with me.
You should get a jungle python and call it Axl........Welcome to the Jungle...HAHAHA ok maybe not..


----------



## Seru1 (Mar 31, 2011)

AshMan said:


> Wow, awesome to see some old glam/hair metal coming up  my parents took me to see alice cooper supported by twisted sister when i was 9 and motley crue when i was 11. I still remeber those 2 concerts like it was yestarday, needless to say, my young mind was quite corrupted lol. i thought it was awesome when they chopped alice's head off


 

Oh I am glam metal for life. My first memory is KISS's Tears are Falling Video. and the First Album I ever Owned was Crazy Nights. It was a shock to me when I learned KISS wore makeup and I am planning a Eric Carr Memorial Tattoo.

I am also super stoked because Poison, Motley Crue, and Warrant are all coming to my home town. In the Same week no less! How lucky am I. 

I sometimes lament how much I hate my generation's music though.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 31, 2011)

guzzo said:


> The Highway Men, Johnny Cash,John Fogerty, Steve Earl and Justin Bieber



Lol.... made may day guzzo!


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey dudes. 
If you like metal please take 5 mins out and check out my band. You can hear our music and see a few pics. If you like please give us a like or tell your fellow metal head mates 

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 14, 2012)

^^^


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 14, 2012)

The Eagles best of- hotel california and guns n roses, "lies" album- Patience.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 14, 2012)

Jimmi Hendrix - the best!
Guess how old I am. LOL


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm basically an old lady on the inside,

I love, love, love Anthony Warlow.

[video=youtube_share;RTYBbFMGS5k]http://youtu.be/RTYBbFMGS5k[/video]

He as the Phantom is perfection! 



Beyond that...go old Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## clipo38 (Jun 14, 2012)

lizardboii said:


> bliss n eso, hilltop hoods, pez, thundamentals, the herd
> 
> just thought i'd chuck in some aussie hiphop



finally bands that l know


----------



## jahan (Jun 18, 2012)

From Hendrix to the Hilltop Hoods.
Even some of us oldies like Hilltop Hoods.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jun 18, 2012)

RATM, Linkin Park, the majority of Aussie Hip-Hop artists (although I hate Kersesr and mildly dislike Hilltop Hoods), Odd Future, most metal, most rock.


----------



## Goldie74 (Jul 23, 2012)

I like this non-herp thread... some of mine in no particular order... the pixies, nirvana, the xx, pj harvey, pink floyd, david bowie, guns n roses, stone roses, primal scream, bill callahan, smog, pavement, stephen malkmus, happy mondays, model 500, kraftwerk, blackalicious, silver jews, the ramones, sebadoh, mudhoney, cold chisel, lou barlow, the twerps, dick diver, folk implosion.... + many many more


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw these "girls" at Soundwave in Melbourne this year. I had their debut album before I saw them (new album only just released) and thought they were absolutely terrific! I can't rave on too much about them as I think the oldest one is 16 :lol: They sure have no dramas performing live, which considering their age took me by surprise. Certainly they have a bright future! Get on em! (I mean buy their album )

Cherri Bomb - Let It Go - YouTube

Cherri Bomb - Shake The Ground (In-studio performance) - YouTube

Ps: some good new stuff from Fear Factory lately


----------



## jahan (Aug 16, 2012)

Frank Zappa with Vinnie Colaiuta on drum`s.


----------



## Vixen (Aug 16, 2012)

Tool


----------



## Rob (Aug 16, 2012)

Well these aren't all necessarily my favourites now, but certainly have been in years gone by....

KISS
ACDC
Iron Maiden
Judas Priest
Waylon Jennings
Sex Pistols
Stiff Little Fingers
The Exploited
UK Subs
Angelic Upstarts
Anti-Nowhere League
Peter & the Test Tube Babies
Blitz
The Business
Abrasive Wheels
Cock Sparrer
Cockney Rejects
Anti-Heros
The Big 4
Tankard
Exodus
Annihilator
Suicidal Tendencies
Testament
Sepultura
Kreator
Obituary
Demolition Hammer
Deicide
Carcass
Good Riddance
Bouncing Souls
Dead Kennedys
Misfits
Black Flag
Minor Threat


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 20, 2012)

check out my bands first gig if you like thrash metal. Feel free to let me know what you think.

METREYA - WAR ERA - YouTube


----------



## Rob (Aug 20, 2012)

Awesome ! Odd that after watching that I ended up here:


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 20, 2012)

hahaha yeah man I love that stuff man!!! Exodus are one of our main influences! 
Thats the good thing about metal, it still feels good to hear and makes you want to MOVE!!


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 23, 2012)

Bad Religion, Propagandhi, Macabre, Front End Loader, The Muffs, J-Church, The Wellingtons, The Meanies, Mr Floppy


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 29, 2012)

My Chemical Romance, Marilyn Manson, The Misfits, Metallica, Queen, The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, Motley Crue, Black Sabbath, Alice Cooper, KISS and Guns N' Roses - just off the top of my head.


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 25, 2012)

Mine are:
Coldplay
Nirvana
Muse
The Offspring

Just to name a few


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 26, 2012)

Just got home from a night in the moshpit at Fear Factory. My favourite band of all time. My life is now one step closer to being complete.


----------



## Irbz_27 (Sep 26, 2012)

Fear factory are in aus?


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Sep 26, 2012)

Any one else digging hermitude


----------



## shrinkie (Sep 26, 2012)

use have good taste


----------



## shabbyy (Sep 26, 2012)

shrinkie said:


> use have good taste



I know I do


----------



## shrinkie (Sep 26, 2012)

Sabohan said:


> I know I do



you really do i think NATHAN93 has the best taste tho


----------



## bohdi13 (Sep 26, 2012)

at the moment: 
Rise against 
disturbed 
the amity affliction 
disturbed


----------



## shrinkie (Sep 26, 2012)

bohdi13 said:


> at the moment:
> Rise against
> disturbed
> the amity affliction
> disturbed



i love amity and disturbed btw you wrote disturbed twice


----------



## bohdi13 (Sep 26, 2012)

oops :lol: haha they are great bands


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 26, 2012)

Irbz_27 said:


> Fear factory are in aus?



Yep playing Brisbane tonight.


----------



## Irbz_27 (Sep 26, 2012)

Tsubakai said:


> Yep playing Brisbane tonight.




Yeah, got my tix today for Melbourne show... How are they with current line up? Last seen them about 10 years ago before Dino left. Looking forward to seeing them again \m/


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 27, 2012)

Irbz_27 said:


> Yeah, got my tix today for Melbourne show... How are they with current line up? Last seen them about 10 years ago before Dino left. Looking forward to seeing them again \m/



They are awesome. My brothers saw the Brisbane show last night and agreed.


----------



## Shotta (Sep 28, 2012)

im into few different types 
like Tool,Vast, The Tea Party,M.o.p,Apathy, Meshuggah, dimmu borgir, norther, tyr,sound garden,offspring,misfits, the berzerker, Job for a Cowboy,Devolved,Dying fetus, cannibal corpse,2pac,celph titled, KRS one, Mobb deep just to name a few

- - - Updated - - -

im into few different types 
like Tool,Vast, The Tea Party,M.o.p,Apathy, Meshuggah, dimmu borgir, norther, tyr,sound garden,offspring,misfits, the berzerker, Job for a Cowboy,Devolved,Dying fetus, cannibal corpse,2pac,celph titled, KRS one, Mobb deep just to name a few


----------



## sharky (Dec 19, 2012)

WEll I'm bumping up this thread! I think it's great 
My favorite artists and bands include:
Led Zeppelin, Guns N' Roses. Aerosmith, Pink Floyd, Black Sabbath, Motely Crue, 
AC/DC, Steppenwolf, deep Purple, The Doors, Jimmi Hendrix, Van Halen, The 
Angels, Queen, Rolling stones, thin Lizzy, ZZ Top, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Santana, 
Alice Cooper, Slade, Iron Maiden, Iron Butterfly, SLASH, Michael Jackson. Ozzy Ozbourne,
Alice In Chains, Velvet Revolver, Loaded, and the list doesn't end......


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 19, 2012)

good stuff sharkyy.
You have a good taste in music!!


----------



## nintendont (Dec 19, 2012)

bohdi13 said:


> the amity affliction


yeh I used to love those guys. The main bands that stick out in my mind are Blink, Jimmy Eat World and Placebo...although I generally listen to "hardcore" or "post-hardcore" or whatevver you want to call it. so many different types of metal, so many genres...
Trying to get into more easy listening stuff at the moment though...like angus and julia stone, tegan and sara...ive listened to heavier stuff since I was young and need a change. Sooooo over parkway and the old usuals atm


----------



## sharky (Dec 20, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> good stuff sharkyy.
> You have a good taste in music!!



Thanks Grogshla! My dad has brought me up well then 
I just feel like an idiot looking back and I didn't put in Judas Priest!!!! Well his name his here now


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 20, 2012)

nintendont said:


> Sooooo over parkway and the old usuals atm



Could never get over Parkway!!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 20, 2012)

Got a real soft spot for Otep 

Otep - Buried Alive - YouTube


----------



## Stuart (Dec 20, 2012)

Online Bonus points to spend at any imaginary store if someone tells me they have heard of or enjoyed 8 Foot Sativa?


----------



## nintendont (Dec 20, 2012)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Could never get over Parkway!!!!


They pretty much have ONE good song on every album they release and the rest are a bit "meh" after awhile!!!
Carrion, Sleepwalker...I dont know there new stuff but...


----------



## Xanthine (Dec 20, 2012)

Ayreon
Porcupine Tree
Opeth
Arch Enemy
Therion
Dream Theater
Pink Floyd
Riverside
Phideaux
The Dear Hunter
Rammstein
Spock's Beard

All the prog!


----------



## Shotta (Dec 20, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Online Bonus points to spend at any imaginary store if someone tells me they have heard of or enjoyed 8 Foot Sativa?



they from nz arent they?? awesome as i wish i had some eight foot sativa lol


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 20, 2012)

I saw Porcupine Tree a few years back in Melb. They were awesome!


----------



## Stuart (Dec 20, 2012)

Nilesh said:


> they from nz arent they?? awesome as i wish i had some eight foot sativa lol


They are indeed. Unfortunately I have all their albums I'm not selling


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 21, 2012)

The Amity Affliction 
Crown The Empire
Capture the Crown
Woe is Me
Hearts And Hands
I See Stars
Memphis May Fire
Never See Tomorrow
Our Last Night
Pierce The Veil
Issues
We Came As Romans
SECRETS
The Word Alive
Bless The Fall
and the list goes on and on


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2012)

machine head devil driver iron maiden faith no more 
slayer ozzy osbourne the poor ugly kid joe
pantera prong screaming jets pearls n swine (old school metal band that dont exist anymore)
motley crue mudvayne nekrofeist anvil
dio slipknot sunk loto megadeath
judas priest def leppard lord white zombie heaps more.....................


----------



## MesseNoire (Dec 21, 2012)

Naglfar
Behemoth
Satyricon
I just recently got into Sammath Naur
Sonata Arctica


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Dec 22, 2012)

My all time favourite band is RED GUM  One of Australia's greatest groups to never get radio airplay. Their music is as relevant today as it was over 20yrs ago.


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2012)

Mangy_Wombat said:


> My all time favourite band is RED GUM  One of Australia's greatest groups to never get radio airplay.



With the exception of one rather *minor* hit they had.


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 27, 2014)

SLAYER ALL THE WAY

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 27, 2014)

Marillion


----------



## borntobnude (Jan 27, 2014)

Mangy_Wombat said:


> My all time favourite band is RED GUM  One of Australia's greatest groups to never get radio airplay. Their music is as relevant today as it was over 20yrs ago.


Maybe you didn't listen to JJJ or JJ as it is today --- they played a lot of redgum .I saw them in the rainforest amphitheatre at Kurranda in 82 I think 

And a band of old Men getting around Sydney at the moment singing fairly political incorrect songs is "Men With Day Jobs " worth a look . for the laughs .


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 27, 2014)

METREYA - Machines of War (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube

My band.


----------



## Shotta (Jan 27, 2014)

Grogshla said:


> METREYA - Machines of War (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube
> 
> My band.



verry niice


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 28, 2014)

Grogshla said:


> METREYA - Machines of War (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube
> 
> My band.



Nice, you guys sound like pantera, I like it 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## sharky (Jan 28, 2014)

Grogshla said:


> METREYA - Machines of War (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube
> 
> My band.



Killer man. Love it!


----------



## Snowman (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowgoons...


----------



## Varanoidea (Jan 28, 2014)

Jk888 said:


> The Amity Affliction
> Crown The Empire
> Capture the Crown
> Woe is Me
> ...



+1


----------



## Shotta (Jan 28, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Snowgoons...



BLack SNOW 2!!!


----------



## -Peter (Jan 28, 2014)

I still rate the band that produced Slow Focus, Tarot Sport and Street Horrrsing.


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 28, 2014)

I got u Aussies stumped lol


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 28, 2014)

sharky said:


> Killer man. Love it!



Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## Grogshla (May 23, 2014)

METREYA - Rage Fire Fury - YouTube


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 23, 2014)

Tool
korn
placebo
arctic monkeys
radiohead


----------



## -Peter (May 23, 2014)

I'm currently enjoying Thee Ohsees.


----------



## borntobnude (May 23, 2014)

-Peter said:


> I'm currently enjoying Thee Ohsees.



Just had a look at these guys and its not half bad actually Good !


----------



## montysrainbow (May 23, 2014)

Im kickin it old skool lol cant beat guns n roses , pearl jam , NIVARNA ....

As for current bands umm arctic monkeys r cool and good charlotte rock.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 23, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Im kickin it old skool lol cant beat guns n roses , pearl jam , NIVARNA ....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Ive seen guns n roses and pearl jam live both were awsome. Man I must be getn on in years


----------



## borntobnude (May 24, 2014)

I think Queen would be the all time fav and I feel sorry for the people that are about to spend big$$$ to see a watered down version 

I got my moneys worth in 1976 at the horden $ 7;60 plus booking fee !!


----------



## montysrainbow (May 24, 2014)

Temper trap 

life really is like a box of chocolates


----------



## Shaggydog (May 25, 2014)

Neutral milk hotel
Go betweens
Offspring
Bush
Portugal the man
David Bowie
Bright eyes
Beach boys
Beatles
Cat Stevens
Ill Bill
Immortal technique
Sarah Blasko


----------



## CrazyNut (May 25, 2014)

Mine are:
Bring Me The Horizon
Black Veil Brides
I Set My Friends On Fire
Pierce The Veil
In Hearts Wake
Error 37
Dying Fetus
Fall Out Boy
Falling In Reverse

They are my favs but I listen to a LOT more


----------



## -Peter (May 25, 2014)

Other bands I currently enjoy are 

The Straight Arrows
Parquet Courts


plus lots of old stuff


----------



## Leasdraco (May 25, 2014)

I listen to just about every style of music. Sometimes I lean toward classic rock, other times I feel like some dance/electro-pop.
Among my favourite bands are
Birds of Tokyo 
Coldplay (say what U like, I saw them live last year and ohh my god)
The Black Keys
Disturbed


----------



## Gizmo101 (May 25, 2014)

Generally if it has a beat I'll listen to it lol
My iPod ranges from eminem, Hollywood undead, parkway drive to Jason derulo, Brennan heart and Lee Kernigan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (May 25, 2014)

Yes i love all music too....apart from country music i just cant get into it!! Lately ive started listening to relaxation music lol hippy trippy meditation stuff 

life really is like a box of chocolates


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 27, 2015)

I am loving my metal and blues. Here is my bands music video. We play thrash metal.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d9W9ow-WwE


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 1, 2017)

old thread, funny how half of the bands mentioned are split/retired currently. i listen to most rock, anyways.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Dec 1, 2017)

Music is a major part if my life. I couldn't imagine life without it.. I listen to a vast range of music types also some of my faves are 

Guns n roses 
Metallica
Megadeth
Slayer
Blood duster 
Cannibal corpse 
TOOL [emoji869]
Drapht 
Smith street band 
Tash Saltana 
Oh did I mention TOOL... [emoji16]
And rage against the machine .



Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 1, 2017)

Too hard to name a favourite band or artist. I listen to different types of music: rock, heavy metal, blues, even classical on occasion.
Some of my favourites include Stevie Ray Vaughan, Led Zeppelin, John Lee Hooker, Deep Purple, Black Keys, Wolfmother, Cold Chisel, Muddy Waters, the Doors, Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 1, 2017)

I am mostly into rock,but like some classical as well.Don't do country,RappKrapp isn't even music,they don't use musical instruments and they don't sing so how do they call it music?
My bands range from The Angels to ZZ Top,but my top 2 are Pink Floyd and Led Zepellin


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 1, 2017)

I still have their music, but I lost respect for ZZ Top after they mimed at a concert in Adelaide back in the late 80's.


----------



## Lazreilly (Dec 1, 2017)

TOOL
STONE SOUR
GODSMACK
MASTODON
CHEVELLE
QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE
TESTAMENT
BLACK LABEL SOCIETY
LAMB OF GOD
KILLSWITCH ENGAGE..... 
all top runners if i had to pick a few essentials haha


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 1, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> I still have their music, but I lost respect for ZZ Top after they mimed at a concert in Adelaide back in the late 80's.


 talking your age? lol.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 1, 2017)

Maybe. Google the AC-DC concert at Globe Derby. It was almost a riot. Great day though.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 1, 2017)

It's funny how music and certain bands create a snapshot of your life, a soundtrack to your timeline so to speak and it changes as you get older. I went through high school from 1996 - 2001, (considered by many and arguably the greatest music era ever) Some of my all time fave groups of that era are :-

Blink 182
Crazy Town
Deftones
Disturbed
Drowning Pool
Evanescence
Fuel
Good Charlotte
Greenday
Grinspoon
Incubus
Jebediah
Kid Rock
Limp Bizkit
Linkin Park
Live
Matchbox 20
Metallica
P.O.D.
Papa Roach
Shifty
Silver Chair 
Simple Plan
Staind
Superheist
System of a Down
Three Days Grace
Zinc

Some of these old albums I haven't listened to in years, several I still give a spin every now and then, instantly takes me back. It's awesome how music can be like a time machine.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 1, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> I still have their music, but I lost respect for ZZ Top after they mimed at a concert in Adelaide back in the late 80's.


Bummer,that would bring you down


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 1, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> Bummer,that would bring you down



Rose Tattoo was the support act; they showed them up IMO.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 1, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Rose Tattoo was the support act; they showed them up IMO.


love Rose Tattoo,many other Aussie bands as well;SpyVSpy,INXS,Midnight Oil.Too many to list.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 1, 2017)

Tool, APC, Puscifer, Karnivool, deftones, dead letter circus, the butterfly effect... ect ect. 

I also like abba, little river band and ccr. Used to sing in a cover band as well... good times.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Tool, APC, Puscifer, Karnivool, deftones, dead letter circus, the butterfly effect... ect ect.
> 
> I also like abba, little river band and ccr. Used to sing in a cover band as well... good times.


Know LRB,Abba,love CCR,never heard of any of the others.I have been listening to music since the mid 60's and have a wide interest.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 1, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> Know LRB,Abba,love CCR,never heard of any of the others.


You should!! They are excellent.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 1, 2017)

nobody has mentioned Iggy Pop


----------



## Wally (Dec 1, 2017)

Those on a juvinile Eastern Brown.

Oh wait......

Wrong thread.....


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 2, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> I still have their music, but I lost respect for ZZ Top after they mimed at a concert in Adelaide back in the late 80's.





Imported_tuatara said:


> talking your age? lol.


He's not that old,I remember going to see Suzi Quatro in '74 at the Hordern Pavlova,my first big concert.


----------



## Rob (Dec 2, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> He's not that old,I remember going to see Suzi Quatro in '74 at the Hordern Pavlova,my first big concert.



My first concert. I was 8.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 2, 2017)

Rob said:


> My first concert. I was 8.


you must have been born about the time I started working lol


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 2, 2017)

Now this is a thread!

Bit of metal, loads of prog rock (Australia does it best for some reason), bit of electronica, breakbeats and folk-ish stuff thrown in. 

My favourites, in no particular order...

Twelve Foot Ninja
A Perfect Circle
Puscifer
Tool
Deftones
Superheist
Karnivool
Dead Letter Circus
Floating Me
The Butterfly Effect
Royal Blood
The Prodigy
Tijuana Cartel
Ben Howard
Birds of Tokyo
Nine Inch Nails
Coal Chamber
Devildriver
Stone Sour
Rob Dougan

Few more but that’s what’s usually on rotation.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 4, 2017)

Forgot to mention ...

Nirvana
Pantera
Soulfly
SugarCult
Sum41


----------



## Mick666 (May 22, 2018)

I didn't realize there were so many metalheads here. \m/
Slayer, Entombed, Pantera, Slayer, Megadeth, Exodus, Meshuggah, Slayer, Mastodon, Arch Enemy, Annihilator, Kreator, Slayer, Motorhead, Anthrax, Machinehead, Babymetal, Slayer, Suicidal Tendencies.... the list goes on.
[doublepost=1526945317,1526945240][/doublepost]The first four Metallica albums were good too.
[doublepost=1526945886][/doublepost]


Grogshla said:


> I am loving my metal and blues. Here is my bands music video. We play thrash metal.




sick dude. loved it.


----------



## Neil j (May 27, 2018)

I can’t play guitar and just listen to triple j particularly digging some of the female artists.
[doublepost=1527407430,1527406356][/doublepost]But queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Stompsy (May 27, 2018)

Latest addition is Osaka Punch. Brissy band... check them out! They’re fun and the lyrical content is vast and wonderful. 

Also digging the new A Perfect Circle album Eat the Elephant.
[doublepost=1527408618,1527408584][/doublepost]


Neil j said:


> I can’t play guitar and just listen to triple j particularly digging some of the female artists.
> [doublepost=1527407430,1527406356][/doublepost]But queens of the Stone Age


QOTSA are great also!


----------



## Neil j (May 27, 2018)

I was gunna buy eat the elephant also but after finding it on YouTube and listening to the first few tracks I found it abit meaningful. I know pc is an acquired taste so will continue to listen. I loved 13th step particularly the track pet.


----------



## Shire pythons (May 27, 2018)

Saw PRIMUS at the enmore in newtown month or so back !!! Gotta say les claypool is easily the best bass player in the world , no one is even on the same page as that man even now when hes out of his prime !!
[doublepost=1527411893,1527411731][/doublepost]Also got tix to qotsa in sydney September 1st ... pumped is an understatement haha !!!!


----------



## Smittiferous (May 27, 2018)

Neil j said:


> I was gunna buy eat the elephant also but after finding it on YouTube and listening to the first few tracks I found it abit meaningful. I know pc is an acquired taste so will continue to listen. I loved 13th step particularly the track pet.


It’s a serious grower. I was kinda taken aback by a lot of it (especially So Long And Thanks For All The Fish) but give it some time, it’s kinda brilliant once you figure it out. Also extremely relevant.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 28, 2018)

Don't mind me a bit of Pirate metal on the way to work of a morning and no one does Pirate metal better than Alestorm...

Shipwrecked


Drink


Magnetic North


Alestorm


----------



## Stompsy (May 28, 2018)

Neil j said:


> I was gunna buy eat the elephant also but after finding it on YouTube and listening to the first few tracks I found it abit meaningful. I know pc is an acquired taste so will continue to listen. I loved 13th step particularly the track pet.


Pet is a great track. And you should keep listening to the new APC album. It definitely grows on you the more you listen. And as per usual, Maynard has a very unique way of being passive aggressive which I adore.


----------



## kelvinb (May 30, 2018)

All Amercians Reject, Maroon 5


----------



## Neil j (May 30, 2018)

Shire pythons said:


> Saw PRIMUS at the enmore in newtown month or so back !!! Gotta say les claypool is easily the best bass player in the world , no one is even on the same page as that man even now when hes out of his prime !!
> [doublepost=1527411893,1527411731][/doublepost]Also got tix to qotsa in sydney September 1st ... pumped is an understatement haha !!!!



I had primus the brown album in high school it rocked. Also listened to some of there older albums on lone. Winona’s big brown beaver that **** was awesome.
[doublepost=1527658606][/doublepost]Grin spoon, yeah yeah yeahs, the grates, Metallica, I even bought a lamb of god album resolution, I like just about any music hip hop rapping every think even country music.


----------



## Shire pythons (May 30, 2018)

Neil j said:


> I had primus the brown album in high school it rocked. Also listened to some of there older albums on lone. Winona’s big brown beaver that **** was awesome.
> [doublepost=1527658606][/doublepost]Grin spoon, yeah yeah yeahs, the grates, Metallica, I even bought a lamb of god album resolution, I like just about any music hip hop rapping every think even country music.



Lamb of god in sydney were pretty gnarly !!


----------



## Neil j (May 30, 2018)

Tool lateralus is my all time favourite complete only album if I could have one for the rest of my life. Although I do get a double meaning of the lyrics they were the last thing I learnt. 

It’s mah favourite. Took me 10000 times listens to get sick of under the right influence I’d still listen to it over and over replay replay in fact I don’t know one track from another it’s all one big song to me


----------



## Shire pythons (May 30, 2018)

Yep def one of my top albums to!!!! Spiral out!! All tool albums are meant to be listened as a whole , its a journey !!


Neil j said:


> Tool lateralus is my all time favourite complete only album if I could have one for the rest of my life. Although I do get a double meaning of the lyrics they were the last thing I learnt.
> 
> It’s mah favourite. Took me 10000 times listens to get sick of under the right influence I’d still listen to it over and over replay replay in fact I don’t know one track from another it’s all one big song to me


[doublepost=1527663379,1527663234][/doublepost]Been waitng for there new album for 12 years!! And counting haha


----------



## Neil j (May 30, 2018)

I listened to undertow like that but I listened to lateralus much more
[doublepost=1527669321,1527664978][/doublepost]Works of some Fibonacci code or something it is way over my head


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 30, 2018)

3 bands that take me back to a good era for music... P.O.D Linkin Park and Crazy Town.






[doublepost=1527671039,1527670521][/doublepost]Oh and Papa Roach of course!


Incubus is another fave.


Silverchair


I saw Superheist live, was INSANE!

[doublepost=1527673973,1527672701][/doublepost]Still jam to Disturbed.


----------



## HSVGTP (May 30, 2018)

Alter Bridge, Screaming Jets and early GNR.


----------



## Stompsy (May 30, 2018)

Neil j said:


> Tool lateralus is my all time favourite complete only album if I could have one for the rest of my life. Although I do get a double meaning of the lyrics they were the last thing I learnt.
> 
> It’s mah favourite. Took me 10000 times listens to get sick of under the right influence I’d still listen to it over and over replay replay in fact I don’t know one track from another it’s all one big song to me


Have you seen them live? They are by far my favourite band.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (May 31, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 31, 2018)

Drowning Pool


Fuel


Grinspoon


Deftones


System of a Down


----------



## Neil j (Jun 1, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Have you seen them live? They are by far my favourite band.



No stompsy I havent seen any big bands live. Live up in regional QlD and Never even been to Brisbane.


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 1, 2018)

Neil j said:


> No stompsy I havent seen any big bands live. Live up in regional QlD and Never even been to Brisbane.


Oh wow. Dude you have to. It’s a great experience. And tool live is just something else!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 1, 2018)

Definitely one of my favorite female singers.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cris (Jun 1, 2018)

Jewish death rap FTW (language warning)


>


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 2, 2018)

Jebediah


----------



## Shire pythons (Jun 2, 2018)

cris said:


> Jewish death rap FTW (language warning)


 Haha bit different


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 2, 2018)

Can't forget Tenacious D!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 2, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Radiohead


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Radiohead [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I seen them live at rod laver a few years back and they where awsome.
I reckon tom york is by far the best song writer and performer I've seen. They are the one band I've listened to constantly over 20 years.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> I seen them live at rod laver a few years back and they where awsome.
> I reckon tom york is by far the best song writer and performer I've seen. They are the one band I've listened to constantly over 20 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Oh I’m jealous. We wanted tickets but they sold out within minutes. He’s magic.... OK Computer is just a Devine album. You have good taste my friend.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 4, 2018)

Ok computer and the bends are my favorite. Thanks stomps ( likewise)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Ok computer and the bends are my favorite. Thanks stomps ( likewise)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yup, they are my favourites too. Just brilliant.


----------



## Mick666 (Jun 6, 2018)

This is the greatest band to ever walk the earth...






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro-_cbfdrYE


----------



## Neil j (Jun 6, 2018)

Wicked Mick reminds me of ramstein cause I got no clue what they are singing.


----------



## Mick666 (Jun 6, 2018)

I don't know what half the bands I listen to are saying, even the english speaking bands. But I'm sooooo hooked on BabyMetal, I haven't listened to any other music for months. Their live show's look amazing.


----------



## Neil j (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Stompsy (Jun 7, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> This is the greatest band to ever walk the earth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Babymetal are great!!!!


----------



## Mick666 (Jun 7, 2018)

Who would've thought that of all the crossover genres with metal that the correct answer was j-pop.
[doublepost=1528338619,1528327577][/doublepost]Tomas Haake - Meshuggah
crazy talent, god damn! drummers must see!


----------



## nick_75 (Jun 7, 2018)

For the people who listed metal bands.

Sonne Adam


Disma


Funebrarum


Burial Invocation


Cruciamentum


Incantation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq4asnXf-ZI

Misery
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uffDQBjIqbk

Divine Eve
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1xyaFBiyco

Altars
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yRqNz1b8sQ


----------



## Mick666 (Jun 7, 2018)

Out of those bands, I think Divine Eve is the pick of the bunch for me.
[doublepost=1528342503,1528341599][/doublepost]ENTOMBED!!!



With the Stockholm Royal Ballet...

[doublepost=1528342746][/doublepost]


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 8, 2018)

Hunters & Collectors... incorporating herps into music videos way back in 1993.

The classics never die.


----------



## Mick666 (Jun 8, 2018)

Exodus Live at Wacken. I've seen these guys twice, once with Paul Bostaph on drums. Amazing live band.


----------



## nick_75 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> Out of those bands, I think Divine Eve is the pick of the bunch for me.
> [doublepost=1528342503,1528341599][/doublepost]ENTOMBED!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I'm a big fan of Entombed. Wolverine Blues \m/.

Have you heard Crimson Relic? After Divine Eve broke up a few of the members formed Crimson Relic.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfQ00Cut5-U

Asphyx


Bolt Thrower


Entrails


Gorefest


This one takes me back.
Not many people shared my love for the painters&dockershttps://youtu.be/By0AOWGE89U

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick666 (Jun 8, 2018)

[doublepost=1528432490,1528432457][/doublepost]this is the s#!t


----------



## Shire pythons (Jun 8, 2018)

These guys are rad ! Take the piss outta every genre. Saw them at sydney uni ( roundhouse). Long intro but hilarious !!! 
[doublepost=1528438178,1528438034][/doublepost]Another local band i like who are opening for queens of the stone age in sydney soon !!!!
[doublepost=1528438384][/doublepost]All my fellow tradies will relate haha


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 8, 2018)

Shire pythons said:


> These guys are rad ! Take the piss outta every genre. Saw them at sydney uni ( roundhouse). Long intro but hilarious !!!




One of my favourite bands. And excellent live. I saw them open for Karnivool up in Townsville before their album was even a twinkle in their eyes and have been hooked ever since! 

Been busy? Busy as a cat! Smitti and I use that phrase to describe our day at work almost every day!
[doublepost=1528449150,1528448544][/doublepost]Osaka Punch

 These guys are fantastic!


----------



## Shire pythons (Jun 8, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> One of my favourite bands. And excellent live. I saw them open for Karnivool up in Townsville before their album was even a twinkle in their eyes and have been hooked ever since!
> 
> Been busy? Busy as a cat! Smitti and I use that phrase to describe our day at work almost every day!
> [doublepost=1528449150,1528448544][/doublepost]Osaka Punch
> ...



Clearly you like good music !


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 8, 2018)

The best female guitarist playing covers I've ever seen.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 8, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

I almost forgot


Sheldoncooper said:


> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Neil j (Jun 9, 2018)

@Mick666 they playing this one on triple j. Digging it.


----------



## Mick666 (Jun 11, 2018)

Neil j said:


> @Mick666 they playing this one on triple j. Digging it.



The most exciting thing in music / metal since Pantera. I'm beyond obssessed with BabyMetal. All my youtube suggested videos are in Japanese. I'm planning on going to see them in Japan, that's were the big production BabyMetal concerts are. The Tokyo Dome, and Hiroshima DVD's look like nothing I've ever seen before. Bigger stage shows than Kiss. And Suzuka Nakamoto has better stage presence (and voice) than anyone else in the business. they have to be the best show on earth at the moment.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 13, 2018)

Skillet! Best tunes, best clips.


----------



## Stuart (Jun 13, 2018)

Cant go past some 8 Foot Sativa or Blindspott when its been a long day


----------



## nick_75 (Jun 17, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> Who would've thought that of all the crossover genres with metal that the correct answer was j-pop.
> [doublepost=1528338619,1528327577][/doublepost]Tomas Haake - Meshuggah
> crazy talent, god damn! drummers must see!




Tomas is a fantastic drummer and his style is unmistakable.

Some of my favourite metal drummers.

Steve Shalaty from Immolation.


Sean Reinert Death


Ken Owen Carcass


----------



## Mick666 (Oct 17, 2018)

Carcass is awesome.
[doublepost=1535331664,1529269370][/doublepost]Oh My God! BabyMetal are coming to Australia!!! 7th - 9th December. Melbourne, Sydney, and Brisbane. Tickets go on sale this Thursday at 9:00 am.
[doublepost=1539750820][/doublepost]Guitar picks that I've caught at concerts...
top row... Dimebag Darrell (Pantera), bottom row... Kerry King, Jeff Hanneman (Slayer), Scott Ian (Anthrax), Lee Altus (Exodus)


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 1, 2019)

Chilli peppers last night.[emoji892]








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## worldpacer (Apr 23, 2019)

Red Hot Chili Peppers, Incubus, Journey, Metallica, Coldplay, Death Cab For Cutie, and Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 12, 2019)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> The best female guitarist playing covers I've ever seen.


This girl is good


----------



## LilithLeChat (Jun 12, 2019)

Brisbane boys Darkcell, awesome live



Recent YouTube find, Ukrainian band Jinjer - wait until 1:11!



New Zealand boys Alien Weaponry


----------



## Murph_BTK (Aug 28, 2019)

Just a reminder TOOL has a new album out this week.. [emoji39]

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Aug 28, 2019)

Murph_BTK said:


> Just a reminder TOOL has a new album out this week.. [emoji39]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I listened to it on the weekend [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 20, 2020)

Tool concert Saturday night.
VIP, meet band members / merchandise and my favorite...... FOOD......

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 26, 2020)

Loving Dead by April lately.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Jul 26, 2020)

DEAD KENNEDYS !!!


----------

